# Climber killed



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2016)

https://lostcoastoutpost.com/2016/apr/21/tree-trimming-company-cited-fatal-accident-weitchp/


----------



## Smithy (Apr 22, 2016)

That's terrible and very sad.


----------

